# Pacing fish?



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

I have a 4" Sulfer Head male who just swims from one end of my tank to the other, quite often. He isn't chased or harassed by anyone from what I can see. Is this just a
fish who enjoys his tank and likes to swim or does this sound odd?

Water is 0/0/10-20, 77* FX6 and AC110, crushed coral sub, and he eats just as well as everyone else. I do a gravel vac Wed evenings and a 50% water change on sundays so about 70-75% a week.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Sounds OK, even desirable. How long has he been in the tank?

When I think about pacing I usually think about fish racing top to bottom over and over.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

I've had the fish since Aug and they were added to my new 125 a few weeks ago. I guess he could just be happy to go from a 55g to a 6'er? lol


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Give him another month in the new tank but I would not be concerned if he continues.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

Yeah, I agree with DJ. I would expect him to stop it after a while but its not a big deal if he doesn't. Probably just psyched to have some swimming room.


----------



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

Here is a video of him doing laps.






Just never seen a fish do this. I'm glad no one thinks it's weird!


----------



## LeeAberdeen (Sep 4, 2014)

My Phenochilus Sapphire Star did that for months when he was very young, say an inch long, but has stopped now he's reached about seven inches. Like the others, I don't think it's a problem because he always seemed happy enough doing it, and yours looks the same.

That's a great looking tank, too.


----------



## CeeJay (Aug 16, 2016)

Normal behavior. All my haps go from end to the other and they swim from top to bottom. There very active just before the lights go off.


----------

